# AND SO IT ENDS



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

We knew autonomous cars were coming in to undercut drivers. The Google car is out this summer and Uber is adding some more Hydrated Oxygen to Pittsburg's rust belt.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...roject-Google-spotted-streets-Pittsburgh.html

You thought you were ****ed in 2015 @ 95¢*.8, well... Competing with machines that drive at44¢/mi means your backside's about to be fully ruptured.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

These self-driving cars won't happen for years on end, and even then.....


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> These self-driving cars won't happen for years on end, and even then.....


Not true. The Google car comes out this summer, so they've said. Cars will drive themselves, ownership will turn to usership. Cops, mechanics, metermaids, taxi drivers, limo drivers, repo guys, auto finance, auto insurance, and all others in the industry should put themselves on notice. The party is over.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. The Google car comes out this summer, so they've said. Cars will drive themselves, ownership will turn to usership. Cops, mechanics, metermaids, taxi drivers, limo drivers, repo guys, auto finance, auto insurance, and all others in the industry should put themselves on notice. The party is over.


Let us know when you return to earth.,


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Let us know when you return to earth.,


http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/05/15/google-self-driving-cars-summer/27358303/

USA today is a very valid news org. Deal with it. Your job is disappearing as we speak.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

I've had Google exec's in my car...They said 20 years minimum before you will see them on Main St.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Godric said:


> I've had Google exec's in my car...They said 20 years minimum before you will see them on Main St.


Of course they'd share their strategy with the persons the technology is going to put out of work.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Proof-of-concept is NOT the same as widespread-adoption.

1.) Regulations. It takes Congress YEARS to get through laws, you honestly think they're going to approve this overnight?
2.) Public concerns. It will take a while for people to get used to the concept.
3.) Safety issues and lawsuits. All it will take is for ONE incident where a sensor failed, GPS got lost, or something malfunctioned, and the self-driving car hit a pedestrian.

Etc, etc.

So, stop freaking out about it. The Jetsons era is nowhere near.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. The Google car comes out this summer, so they've said. Cars will drive themselves, ownership will turn to usership. Cops, mechanics, metermaids, taxi drivers, limo drivers, repo guys, auto finance, auto insurance, and all others in the industry should put themselves on notice. The party is over.


Drugs are BAD for you.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

File under "flying cars".


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Proof-of-concept is NOT the same as widespread-adoption.
> 
> 1.) Regulations. It takes Congress YEARS to get through laws, you honestly think they're going to approve this overnight?
> 2.) Public concerns. It will take a while for people to get used to the concept.
> ...


Who's freaking out? I don't drive any more. 80% of 95¢ a mile Was enough. I was out.

I'm aware of how long a process can take, the car itself was invented in 1735 and wasn't adopted by the public for 150 yrs and even then barely.

However, if you adapt Moore's law to transportation, with autonomous cars being a nearly 40 year old technology with 40 years of upgrades, it should have been out in 1990.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> However, if you adapt Moore's law to transportation,


If you adapt Moore's law to my balls they'd have been the size of my adult head when I was 4 years old.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Backdash said:


> If you adapt Moore's law to my balls they'd have been the size of my adult head when I was 4 years old.


I hope you're young.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. The Google car comes out this summer, so they've said. Cars will drive themselves, ownership will turn to usership. Cops, mechanics, metermaids, taxi drivers, limo drivers, repo guys, auto finance, auto insurance, and all others in the industry should put themselves on notice. The party is over.


It will take time for people to adapt to this concept.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Backdash said:


> If you adapt Moore's law to my balls they'd have been the size of my adult head when I was 4 years old.


LMAO!!!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. The Google car comes out this summer, so they've said. Cars will drive themselves, ownership will turn to usership. Cops, mechanics, metermaids, taxi drivers, limo drivers, repo guys, auto finance, auto insurance, and all others in the industry should put themselves on notice. The party is over.


First gps pin drop has to be perfected. 
Half the pax don't even know where they are. 
Can you imagine them describe to a robot their pickup location?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> First gps pin drop has to be perfected.
> Half the pax don't even know where they are.
> Can you imagine them describe to a robot their pickup location?


The phone itself will probably tell the car its location.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> It will take time for people to adapt to this concept.


It may take US older people time to adapt, but I think the younger generation will quickly accept driverless cars.

I personally think it's a great idea but, I would own one for me and my famiy to use. Instead of 3 cars we might be able to get by with just one car.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

observer said:


> The phone itself will probably tell the car its location.


Well, at least you've thought it through logically....


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Well, at least you've thought it through logically....


Isn't it logical? The only reason the pin drops are wrong is because of the customer.

If it were made to where the phone itself was a "target" and the car was a "missile", the car would drive to the phone, with ZERO human interaction.

Actually most trips are the same on a daily basis. John leaves X at 8 am to be at Y at 8:30. At 5pm John goes from Y back to X. Cars would be programmed to be at each place at the right time.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

observer said:


> Isn't it logical? The only reason the pin drops are wrong is because of the customer.
> 
> If it were made to where the phone itself was a "target" and the car was a "missile", the car would drive to the phone, with ZERO human interaction.
> 
> Actually most trips are the same on a daily basis. John leaves X at 8 am to be at Y at 8:30. At 5pm John goes from Y back to X. Cars would be programmed to be at each place at the right time.


You put too much trust in technology.
Weak phone signal, disabled wifi/Bluetooth, weak battery etc... Are among the reasons why gps location might not be accurate. But I accept an improved concept where the uberDrone actively looks for a phone that needs a ride. Even if the phone keeps moving around, the uberDrone should be able to search and find the phone. This can be a God given gift to pax that request a ride and keep moving around.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You put too much trust in technology.
> Weak phone signal, disabled wifi/Bluetooth, weak battery etc... Are among the reasons why gps location might not be accurate. But I accept an improved concept where the uberDrone actively looks for a phone that needs a ride. Even if the phone keeps moving around, the uberDrone should be able to search and find the phone. This can be a God given gift to pax that request a ride and keep moving around.


If there were any doubt, I don't think companies would release the vehicles.

Think of it this way, when you are in an airplane you put your trust in number one, the airplane. Number two the pilot. Technology flies the airplane the pilot is mostly around for appearances sakes.

If airplanes just fell out of the sky no one would fly at all.


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

observer said:


> If there were any doubt, I don't think companies would release the vehicles.
> 
> Think of it this way, when you are in an airplane you put your trust in number one, the airplane. Number two the pilot. Technology flies the airplane the pilot is mostly around for appearances sakes.
> 
> If airplanes just fell out of the sky no one would fly at all.


I'm not gonna argue with you but you're wrong. Pilots are absolute number one then everything less.
If you think that planes fly themselves and pilots are there just for show then you're watching too many movies.

Also they do fall out of the skies for no reason one just did not too long ago and they still don't know where the **** it is.

With all that said, do I think my driving career is in danger because some of automated vehicle, not a freaking chance.
I'll be long dead B4 self-riders take over.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> First gps pin drop has to be perfected.
> Half the pax don't even know where they are.
> Can you imagine them describe to a robot their pickup location?


Especially since those cars would have to be programmed to not stop anywhere unsafe or illegal. No stopping in the middle of the street so the pax can jump in quickly since traffic is stopped anyway during bar let out. I can see the car driving away to the nearest legal parking spot 3 blocks away with pax yelling and screaming behind it.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

observer said:


> The phone itself will probably tell the car its location.


So why doesn't it tell us?? And that sucks for anyone getting a ride from a friend at a different location.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Especially since those cars would have to be programmed to not stop anywhere unsafe or illegal. No stopping in the middle of the street so the pax can jump in quickly since traffic is stopped anyway during bar let out. I can see the car driving away to the nearest legal parking spot 3 blocks away with pax yelling and screaming behind it.


I can see some of these robot cars posting "... **** it, I wait till 5:01 and hit cancel/no-show!"... If they can drive the **** around and pick up drunks, they better start to evolve and develop some rational behavior patterns.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/05/15/google-self-driving-cars-summer/27358303/
> 
> USA today is a very valid news org. Deal with it. Your job is disappearing as we speak.


Deal with what? This won't be affecting my current job. So I'll have no trouble with your so called coined phrase "deal with it".


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Backdash said:


> If you adapt Moore's law to my balls they'd have been the size of my adult head when I was 4 years old.


...and then you could get a self-driving wheelbarrow to cart them around


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Maybe they could hire Dr Sheldon Cooper to operate their "driverless cars" in the Pasadena neck of the woods.


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

observer said:


> It may take US older people time to adapt, but I think the younger generation will quickly accept driverless cars.
> 
> I personally think it's a great idea but, I would own one for me and my famiy to use. Instead of 3 cars we might be able to get by with just one car.


hey dummy, how much more do you think 1 robot car will cost compared to 3 regular cars?

jesus... some people...


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

observer said:


> Isn't it logical? The only reason the pin drops are wrong is because of the customer.
> 
> If it were made to where the phone itself was a "target" and the car was a "missile", the car would drive to the phone, with ZERO human interaction.
> 
> Actually most trips are the same on a daily basis. John leaves X at 8 am to be at Y at 8:30. At 5pm John goes from Y back to X. Cars would be programmed to be at each place at the right time.


no, that wouldn't work either... you know how on your phone it shows you being a block or two or three away from where you actually are?

good grief...


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Lidman said:


> These self-driving cars won't happen for years on end, and even then.....


Lidman you are correct & tired of seeing posts in this forum about driverless cars happening this year or next.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Driverless cars I don't care, not even interested yet.

These folks that think its around the corner are the same people who jump on conspiracy theories. Dont take the time or dont want/know where facts are to be found, believe what they read without thinking for themselves.

So before somebody jumps up my boxers...
I know, I know, my eyes are closed I'm blind to whats going on around me and in the world. No need to tell me


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> no, that wouldn't work either... you know how on your phone it shows you being a block or two or three away from where you actually are?
> 
> good grief...


So what is your answer to all this?


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> So what is your answer to all this?


who cares...

or better yet, why do I have to give you an answer to a moot question?

or how about this, it doesn't matter because no answer will change the facts that they aren't going to happen.

why the feck does some arbitrary question have anything to do with the original point?

because you are stupid?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Lidman you are correct & tired of seeing posts in this forum about driverless cars happening this year or next.


Driverless cars do well in the xbox market and on a green screen.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> who cares...
> 
> or better yet, why do I have to give you an answer to a moot question?
> 
> ...


Ok. So if we all said "who cares" that would have been an acceptable answer. Ok, so that's my answer. So now I'm a smart guy. Thank you investigator, for your words of wisdom.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not feeling the love from the instigator2000.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> We knew autonomous cars were coming in to undercut drivers. The Google car is out this summer and Uber is adding some more Hydrated Oxygen to Pittsburg's rust belt.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...roject-Google-spotted-streets-Pittsburgh.html
> 
> You thought you were ****ed in 2015 @ 95¢*.8, well... Competing with machines that drive at44¢/mi means your backside's about to be fully ruptured.


It's going to be years before driverless cars will be allowed on the road. In places like Portland Oregon...pedestrians and bicyclists just do what they want. Driverless cars won't be able to react to these idiots, and the lawsuits will pile up faster than you can say, "BOO"!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Woober said:


> File under "flying cars".


Molt Taylor showed that flying cars worked just fine, but are just too damn slow. He did this back in the 60's with his "Aerocar." Another reason flying cars won't/don't work is because of the requirement to earn (at the minimum) a private pilot license. Most people aren't willing to do the training. Look how many have been killed "teaching" themselves how to fly an Ultralight.

Pilots don't want a compromise. I have an RV-6A with a cruise speed just shy of 200 mph. I'll rent a car when I land.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

observer said:


> The phone itself will probably tell the car its location.


Which begs the question....why don't they do that now? None of these pin-drop systems are very accurate. Uber, Curb, Lyft.....they're all wonky, and can be off by as much as a block.


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

It is still a requirement for "driverless" cars to be driven just in case. Someone has to be at the wheel per California law ready to take over in an emergency. Will the pax take that responsibility?
The cost of these vehicles is also much higher than regular cars. Will tnc's operate them at a loss?
We might see significant changes in the infrastructure, such as improvements in how roads are built, before these toys for the rich can make an impact on driving habits.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> First gps pin drop has to be perfected.
> Half the pax don't even know where they are.
> Can you imagine them describe to a robot their pickup location?


So? If they place an incorrect coordinate that the Robot attends waits 5 mins for the rider to get their asses to where THEY sent the Robot to, then UBER gets the WHOLE $5.00 cancellation fee if the Robot is their's.

What's the problem with Riders dropping a pin incorrectly? More money for Uber


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bob White said:


> I'm not gonna argue with you but you're wrong. Pilots are absolute number one then everything less.
> If you think that planes fly themselves and pilots are there just for show then you're watching too many movies.
> 
> Also they do fall out of the skies for no reason one just did not too long ago and they still don't know where the **** it is.
> ...


The last few that have fallen out of the Sky have been BECAUSE of Pilots.

Robot cars WONT make the same silly mistakes we humans do on the road. No more nose-to-tail accidents. Robots are disciplined, will keep correct distance, won't take risks, won't get tired, won't perve at a sexy girl walking along the street.

Legislators have ALREADY given the go ahead for public road testing. They have been convinced of the safety aspects of Robot cars. But what Politicians want more desperately is the Data collection these Robots will carry out free of charge and distribute amongst numerous government enforcement agencies.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's going to be years before driverless cars will be allowed on the road. In places like Portland Oregon...pedestrians and bicyclists just do what they want. Driverless cars won't be able to react to these idiots, and the lawsuits will pile up faster than you can say, "BOO"!


Not true. Let's just face facts about our legislatures. They're paid by lobbyists. Tech companies have lobbies. If they pay, it will come.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Molt Taylor showed that flying cars worked just fine, but are just too damn slow. He did this back in the 60's with his "Aerocar." Another reason flying cars won't/don't work is because of the requirement to earn (at the minimum) a private pilot license. Most people aren't willing to do the training. Look how many have been killed "teaching" themselves how to fly an Ultralight.
> 
> Pilots don't want a compromise. I have an RV-6A with a cruise speed just shy of 200 mph. I'll rent a car when I land.


What! You don't Uber?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Ayad said:


> It is still a requirement for "driverless" cars to be driven just in case. Someone has to be at the wheel per California law ready to take over in an emergency. Will the pax take that responsibility?
> The cost of these vehicles is also much higher than regular cars. Will tnc's operate them at a loss?
> We might see significant changes in the infrastructure, such as improvements in how roads are built, before these toys for the rich can make an impact on driving habits.


I'm a small fleet operator. Uber DOESNT invest in hardware - it's happy to rob private car owners of the equity in their cars to build their market share - they won't change that growth strategy.

If I'm provided with a rock-solid $20 per hour, 18 hour per day, 6 day a week guarantee by UBER, I could go to my bank tomorrow and get a loan to buy 3-4 $150k robots. But UBER would need to convince me that their lying and deceptive language ends before I invest in them.

Do the numbers! There is money to be made for Fleet operators at those rates.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Remember when we all thought cars would fly by the time we reached 2015 or so?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> What! You don't Uber?


Nope. Most airports have rentals available. Uber left the suburbs when they got the "ok" to work in Portland. They're just as bad as the cabs now....they all hang out at PDX or downtown.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Nope. Most airports have rentals available. Uber left the suburbs when they got the "ok" to work in Portland. They're just as bad as the cabs now....they all hang out at PDX or downtown.


Yes it's hopeless anywhere out in the suburbs for UBERX here as well.

There are simple solutions to provide an even supply of vehicle resources but Uber refuses to employ simple efficient resource management.

It's like watching and under 6yrs soccer match. Every player goes where they think the ball is and forgets about ordered positional play altogether.

All players rushing to a hotspot then when the ball is cleared nobody is out there To score a goal.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Robot cars will do what a robot does.
if you prefer to talk to a computerized customer service versus a real person, you will also like robot cars.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Robot cars will do what a robot does.
> if you prefer to talk to a computerized customer service versus a real person, you will also like robot cars.


A huge percentage of UBER riders don't wish to engage with the driver at all.

They get in, may say hello, put their earplugs in listen to their music, and get lost in their smartphone.

Uber conditions this behaviour as they are building a ready made market for the Robot cars.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's going to be years before driverless cars will be allowed on the road. In places like Portland Oregon...pedestrians and bicyclists just do what they want. Driverless cars won't be able to react to these idiots, and the lawsuits will pile up faster than you can say, "BOO"!


How much for commercial insurance for a driverless car? How is Travis going to pay for that as well as the car itself? How he thinks it would be cheaper I don't know.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Too many variables that could cause failure. We are still a long way off from this working for the mass public.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Nate said:


> Too many variables that could cause failure. We are still a long way off from this working for the mass public.


Not true, there are fewer variables. Right now, human drivers equate one variable each. One set of emotions, histories, situations, etc. autonomous vehicles will never add up 70,000,000 like in the USA.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> A huge percentage of UBER riders don't wish to engage with the driver at all.
> 
> They get in, may say hello, put their earplugs in listen to their music, and get lost in their smartphone.
> 
> Uber conditions this behaviour as they are building a ready made market for the Robot cars.


I disagree with "a huge percentage". About 80 percent of my pax initiate a conversation and I've never had anyone put in earplugs.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nate said:


> Too many variables that could cause failure. We are still a long way off from this working for the mass public.


About 4-5 years.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How much for commercial insurance for a driverless car? How is Travis going to pay for that as well as the car itself? How he thinks it would be cheaper I don't know.


Here is my earlier post:



Sydney Uber said:


> I'm a small fleet operator. Uber DOESNT invest in hardware - it's happy to rob private car owners of the equity in their cars to build their market share - they won't change that growth strategy.
> 
> If I'm provided with a rock-solid $20 per hour, 18 hour per day, 6 day a week guarantee by UBER, I could go to my bank tomorrow and get a loan to buy 3-4 $150k robots. But UBER would need to convince me that their lying and deceptive language ends before I invest in them.
> 
> Do the numbers! There is money to be made for Fleet operators at those rates.


----------



## Nate (Apr 7, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> About 4-5 years.


Sounds about right. In the meantime I'll make as much as I can in the Uber market.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> hey dummy, how much more do you think 1 robot car will cost compared to 3 regular cars?
> 
> jesus... some people...


Hey pendejo, prices will come down, or did you still pay 2,000 dollars for an obsolete VCR?

Some people just don't think.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Lidman you are correct & tired of seeing posts in this forum about driverless cars happening this year or next.


This year or next is unreasonable, but certainly 5-10 years.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Which begs the question....why don't they do that now? None of these pin-drop systems are very accurate. Uber, Curb, Lyft.....they're all wonky, and can be off by as much as a block.


Good question, Uber is a tech company, you would think they would be able to fix this situation.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/05/15/google-self-driving-cars-summer/27358303/
> 
> USA today is a very valid news org. Deal with it. Your job is disappearing as we speak.


What kind of drug you using?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Not true. The Google car comes out this summer, so they've said. Cars will drive themselves, ownership will turn to usership. Cops, mechanics, metermaids, taxi drivers, limo drivers, repo guys, auto finance, auto insurance, and all others in the industry should put themselves on notice. The party is over.


Lol. Cops, mechanics, repo guys, finance guys, insurance guys and EVERYONE else in the industry is gone because of self-driving cars? Lol. The drivers are gone. That will happen. But it is not simply a matter of when the technology becomes available for companies like Uber to use. Driverless cars need to be more accepted by the riding public first.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. Cops, mechanics, repo guys, finance guys, insurance guys and EVERYONE else in the industry is gone because of self-driving cars? Lol. The drivers are gone. That will happen. But it is not simply a matter of when the technology becomes available for companies like Uber to use. Driverless cars need to be more accepted by the riding public first.


I'm certain the 80s guys said the same. They can't replace my manufacturing job wi robots and they're certainly not going to send MY job overseas.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> I'm certain the 80s guys said the same. They can't replace my manufacturing job wi robots and they're certainly not going to send MY job overseas.


Lol. Well, I will eat my own shoe once we start seeing robo cops doing all the patrolling.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. Well, I will eat my own shoe once we start seeing robo cops doing all the patrolling.


Google it. With Virtual reality devices, police such as meter maids go on patrol this year. That means officer Johnson that you come into contact with often will now be officer Gupta.


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Google it. With Virtual reality devices, police such as meter maids go on patrol this year. That means officer Johnson that you come into contact with often will now be officer Gupta.


Lol. I don't think that's how that will work. And you clearly didn't read my post. There are more efficient ways to check for parking violators than humans on foot or bike, sure (such as a device combo plate scanner/meter reader attached to a police vehicle driving around). But tell me seriously that cops patrolling for crime will be replaced by robots again. Remember there will still be human riders in the robot driven cars that will commit crimes.

Cars will still have accidents. Still need insurance. Robo agents would be worked over and defrauded easily.

Cars will still break down. Robo repair will happen, but that is further off than widespread robo drivers.

Humans will still finance cars. And so on and so forth.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

berserk42 said:


> Lol. I don't think that's how that will work. And you clearly didn't read my post. There are more efficient ways to check for parking violators than humans on foot or bike, sure (such as a device combo plate scanner/meter reader attached to a police vehicle driving around). But tell me seriously that cops patrolling for crime will be replaced by robots again. Remember there will still be human riders in the robot driven cars that will commit crimes.
> 
> Cars will still have accidents. Still need insurance. Robo agents would be worked over and defrauded easily.
> 
> ...


Police already use them. I mean the officer Johnson types. They have for years, but the cars driver earns $35-$70k plus benefits and vacations. Officer Gupta will $35-$70 minus benefits and vacation. He will cost less than the robots he's assigned. Yes, I said robots with an s, officer Gupta will be in management.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

http://www.theeventchronicle.com/st...is-a-plantation-and-we-the-people-are-slaves/


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

First robot car will be taken hostage in the hood. Everyone will play chicken with it and robot car would avoid hitting any person and it will be rescued eventually. 
I would play chicken with robot cars.
I can't imagine that playing chicken with robot cars won't be a sports drunk people play in streets of soho.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> http://www.theeventchronicle.com/st...is-a-plantation-and-we-the-people-are-slaves/


What a bunch of Crap.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

cybertec69 said:


> Drugs are BAD for you.


Couldn't have said it better!!


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

observer said:


> Technology flies the airplane the pilot is mostly around for appearances sakes.


You and SydneyUber have a VERY distorted view of reality. And that John Andersen guy too.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

observer said:


> This year or next is unreasonable, but certainly 5-10 years.


nah, not for another 40-50 years or longer.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Backdash said:


> Driverless cars I don't care, not even interested yet.
> 
> These folks that think its around the corner are the same people who jump on conspiracy theories. Dont take the time or dont want/know where facts are to be found, believe what they read without thinking for themselves.
> 
> ...


People who "genuinely believe" driverless cars will be whizzing around the busy freeways of congested cities like Manhattan in 5-10 or even 20 years must be suffering from some sort of mental disorder, but don't realize it. I feel sorry for these folks.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> You and SydneyUber have a VERY distorted view of reality. And that John Andersen guy too.


When a pilot spends 7 minutes of a Boeing 777s flight at the controls (3 and a half minutes in an Airbus), I would say the plane mostly flies itself.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/07/science/planes-without-pilots.html?referrer=&_r=0


----------



## Instigator2000 (Mar 6, 2015)

observer said:


> When a pilot spends 7 minutes of a Boeing 777s flight at the controls (3 and a half minutes in an Airbus), I would say the plane mostly flies itself.
> 
> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/04/07/science/planes-without-pilots.html?referrer=&_r=0


what part of two pilots sitting in the cockpit whilst the plane "flies itself" are you having trouble understanding?

good grief...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Instigator2000 said:


> what part of two pilots sitting in the cockpit whilst the plane "flies itself" are you having trouble understanding?
> 
> good grief...


What part of "flies itself" don't you understand?

Chingao!


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Instigator2000 said:


> what part of two pilots sitting in the cockpit whilst the plane "flies itself" are you having trouble understanding?
> 
> good grief...


The part where the self flying plane is doing anything other than being on cruise control while away from all other air traffic.


----------

